# Meddings drill information needed



## adrspach (25 Apr 2015)

I am looking to get a Meddings bench drill. What I am looking for is information about different types such as Pacera, Driltru, Popular ... and their comparison.
I have tried to look online (there is a bit on lathes.co.uk) but is there somewhere specialist information?
Thank you


----------



## finish_that (1 May 2015)

I am not aware of any site that gives more information than the lathes site - make sure you look at both pages for the older and newer drills.
Additional info can be found:
From Meddings - who have a listing on their site about which spares the still supply - amazingly still for some of the older 1950's models.
From Google - you will get links to postings on this site and the uk model engineering sites + uk welding sites.

For woodwork you can work with the non geared drills - also cheaper - metalwork - you need a geared drill for bigger holes - I have an MB4 - the geared medium duty bench model an older Pacera badged drill .

Notes: 
They are heavy - no way will you move these around on your own without risking your back - so help is needed to pick one up + will need to split the head off the column.
Following on from that you need a decent place to put it - sturdy stand - reinforced bench - 100-150kg for the light/medium duty models.
Motors - 3 phase is a bonus - the drill will be cheaper - a phase converter or Myford lathe motor are reasonably easy options for conversion.
There are a lot of them out there - so its patience - or you pay more .
You can fix everything yourself apart from a worn/damaged taper - these can be be repaired at a cost - its pot luck whether they are a problem - many are not - but they are old and mostly have seen industrial use at some time.


----------



## blackrodd (1 May 2015)

There's a few here to whet yer whistle, and some sales blurb!---

http://www.meddings.co.uk/choosing-a-machine/

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/sis.html?_nkw ... 0460368285
HTH Regards Rodders


----------



## deema (1 May 2015)

Try this web site, I think it gives the best description of all of their machines up the the 70s

http://www.lathes.co.uk/meddings-pacera/


----------



## adrspach (2 May 2015)

I am trying to make my mind up which one of the models such as Drilltru, Pacera, Popular ... to get. I know Tony's site even visited him in past for information about lathes.


----------



## deema (2 May 2015)

I bought the LF1/FS (FS stands for foot switch) the two things I liked about it were the substantial build quality, and the table that allows you to clamp vertically as well as horizontally. There is also some ability to angle the table that gets most if not all angles ever required.

The Foot Switch is a real benefit, one hand on the vice / work, the other feeding the drill and the foot switch to turn it off rather than risk pulling the drill out whist turning.

I bought it as a project as it needs some work....new motor, motor pulley etc. 

I recently bought a MF4/MK3, which I put a silky bid on eBay and won. This drill is a real work horses and an order of magnitude again above the LF1 / Drill through. However, for virtually every requirement they are all excellent, superbly manufactured and last generations.


----------

